# 6yo Golden rescue, no pee in nearly 24 hours



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

A relative recently had the same experience with a dachshund. We think she had only been trained to toilet on a puppy pad.
Her first toileting was on a rug on a verandah. Next day, she toileted on the grass, and she’s now toileting on the grass most of the time.

However, it sounds as if you have support from a rescue organisation with good information on the dog’s history.


----------



## paws_joy (Oct 9, 2021)

Just a footnote in case it could help others in similar question in future, as dog_did_pee after 24+ hours... and what gave me most peace of mind before that was a nurse friend saying it's common after surgery/surgical drugs with humans anyway that they''ll feel the need to pee but cannot. Relevant for dogs or not I quit worrying at that point as dog is happy and healthy in all other ways on Day One.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

She is probably just settling in and getting comfortable as well! Hopefully by now she has peed


----------



## Bugdogs (Jun 6, 2021)

paws_joy said:


> Adopted 6yo a day ago, and mildly concerned has not peed since though I've taken her outside many times in the yard. Rescue vet tech and a call to my usual vet put it down most likely to stress of new environment, advised to give it another day at least. She has good appetite and drinks water fine. And on the plus side I'm slightly happily surprised at just how settled/more calm/more "at home" sense she has on Day One. Am asking if others have had similar experience, and any thoughts/advice that might offer more peace of mind. FWIW, the dog was only spayed three days ago, and rescue vet tech says that could be significant stress factor too. Thank you.


If she is 6 and just altered. She could be in a lot of pain and it could hurt trying to use her abdominal muscles to pee. I know being altered for an older male say over 9 is extremely hard on them. I had a foster I picked up from the vet brought home. Rusty barely moved, he was 10. Owner turn in shelter to be put down. Nothing wrong with him. I had fostered tons of goldens before. Had my own dogs. Many of the fosters over 8. Most owner turn ins to shelters, sad. All active. All first 24 hours sniffing and smelling everything, checking everything out. Then they settle for the night. Rusty went outside did his thing came back in settled. Next day same thing. At work they normally come in my room sleep close, until adjusted. Rusty just slept all day by a cabinet. Interacted with nobody. I called another rescue volunteer said something wrong. He is not moving. Turns out vet was supposed to give pain meds didn’t. I ran got pain meds. Now creeping on side, better. Now that I have done this so long, I can say older males should not be altered. Zero point and god is it so hard on them.

she is calm because of being spayed. did she ever have a litter, can tell by her nipples. 6 is still a fairly young dog. She sounds too calm. they Ripe everything out and the vets the shelters use, not so caring. 

I would find out if you can how was she before the surgery. Maybe rescue had a week before. Maybe some low dose meds. God knows I would need it. Food maybe chicken and rice. They recommend that for upset stomachs. But one Of the results it mostly gets absorbed into the body. They don’t poop. like they process other food. Which is great for the dog if uncomfortable walking or relieving themselves. Maybe freeze some chicken broth ice cubes. Get on the ground give loves, some treaties. if she is okay, then that should get her more active wanting to be with you. If not, she needs some time. But once she is ready, she will remember your kindness. 

it normally takes about two weeks for dogs to be themselves and it is obvious. A very happy thing to experience.

good luck.


----------

